# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cách xử lý nhiễu của biến tần.

## trần nhựt

tình hình là bật biến tần lên là màng hình máy tính nhìn nó cát cát, e đã tiếp mát cho biến tần rồi mà ko hết, có cách nào sữ lý cho nó hết ko ạ
 Và nó bị như vậy nó có ảnh hưởng tới máy cnc ko ạ

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

bien tan cua bac cua hang nao ma nhieu kinh vay.co gan cuc loc nhieu nguon cho no k bac.

----------


## solero

Lắp lọc nhiễu (Noise Filter) cho đầu vào của biến tần chưa?

----------


## ducduy9104

Chắc màn hình bác không có cục lọc EMI. Màn hình em xài cái máy xấy tóc kế bên còn ko ăn thua nữa là biến tần.

----------


## trần nhựt

> Lắp lọc nhiễu (Noise Filter) cho đầu vào của biến tần chưa?


có rồi bác loại 20A hàng bãi, nhưng nó là lọc nhiễu 3 pha về e đấu vào 2 pha thôi còn 1 dây để trống

----------


## trần nhựt

liệu nó có gây nhiễu cho máy cnc ko máy của e đục ra nó cứ bị dăm chân là sao các bác

----------


## Mạch Việt

cũng chưa biết bạn dùng cái biến tần gì, nhưng chưa gặp trường hợp như thế bao h @@
có lẽ do cách đi dây của bạn thì đúng hơn.

----------


## trần nhựt

> cũng chưa biết bạn dùng cái biến tần gì, nhưng chưa gặp trường hợp như thế bao h @@
> có lẽ do cách đi dây của bạn thì đúng hơn.


cách đi dây cái này e chưa biết nè, bác có thể tư vấn dùm e xíu được ko ạ, e sợ cái nhiễu đó nó gây ảnh hưởng tới máy cnc

----------


## khangscc

Cụ ơi có thể cụ xài dây spin loại thường, không có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây spin gần với máy tính nên ảnh hưởng, cụ thử mua cáp chống nhiễu thử xem

----------


## trần nhựt

> Cụ ơi có thể cụ xài dây spin loại thường, không có bọc giáp chống nhiễu. Dây spin gần với máy tính nên ảnh hưởng, cụ thử mua cáp chống nhiễu thử xem


cái này thì đúng dây cỉa mình cắt ra la có 4 lỗi loại dành cho motor đó ko chưa biết vụ này, dây đó mua ở đâu bác

----------


## CKD

Cách chống nhiễu triệt để.
- Đầu vào biến tần có filter, có nối đất đúng.
- Đầu ra biến tần có filter, có nối đất đúng. Một số loại không cần, một số loại cần. Nên tra theo manual mà làm theo. Với biến tần nhỏ thì không cần Power Factor.
- Thân spindle có nối đất đúng.

Lưu ý là nếu nối đất không đúng, vị trí tiếp địa không có điện trở đất, hoặc có mà quá lớn thì nhiều khi có tác dụng ngược.

Có ảnh hưởng đến máy tin & control không thì tùy vào mức độ.

----------


## khangscc

> cái này thì đúng dây cỉa mình cắt ra la có 4 lỗi loại dành cho motor đó ko chưa biết vụ này, dây đó mua ở đâu bác


Mua chổ cửa hàng điện công nghiệp, dây tín hiệu hoặc dây điều khiển công nghiệp, ruột lớn nhất là 1.2, thường thấy 0.75, em hay mua loại 8 lõi về chập đôi, cáp này đa số của hàn quốc rất dẻo, dây mịn, vỏ có lớp bọc nhôm và lưới đồng chống nhiễu. Trước em xài con Spin 130w thần thánh lâu lâu hay bị nhiểu Z, từ khi thay dây đến giờ chưa thấy nhiễu gì

----------


## solero

Vậy làm một số việc sau xem thế nào:

1. Nối đất đúng chuẩn cho tủ điện, cho lọc nhiễu.
2. Dùng dây có bọc giáp cho spindle, giáp phải tiếp đất.
3. Tiếp đất cho máy tính và màn hình (dùng ổ cắm 3 chân có tiếp đất)
4. Kệ bà nó, mình có lăm le soi cái máy tính đâu mà lo.
5. Xem lại cách viết tiếng Việt có dấu cho đúng chính tả.

----------


## trần nhựt

cha quanh cái vụ tiếp đất này mà cũng phức tạp gớm nhỉ, e chỉ ngĩ đơn giản lấy cái dây nối đất là xong Cụ CKD dùng từ tiếng anh chuyên dụng e ko hiểu nghĩa của nó, và con trở để tiếp địa là loại nào vậy ạ

----------


## khangscc

> cha quanh cái vụ tiếp đất này mà cũng phức tạp gớm nhỉ, e chỉ ngĩ đơn giản lấy cái dây nối đất là xong Cụ CKD dùng từ tiếng anh chuyên dụng e ko hiểu nghĩa của nó, và con trở để tiếp địa là loại nào vậy ạ


Á đù, con trở tiếp địa là cái quái gì thế @@, ông CKD nói là điện trở nối đất, đại khái là điểm mà bác nối cái dây xanh lá ( dây tiếp địa) vào có đủ điện trở đất hay chưa (vụ này căng) khó giải thích quá, bác nào chuyên môn phán hộ bác ấy xem

----------


## duonghoang

> cha quanh cái vụ tiếp đất này mà cũng phức tạp gớm nhỉ, e chỉ ngĩ đơn giản lấy cái dây nối đất là xong Cụ CKD dùng từ tiếng anh chuyên dụng e ko hiểu nghĩa của nó, và con trở để tiếp địa là loại nào vậy ạ


--- Bác kiếm cái cọc đồng cỡ 1m cắm xuống chỗ nào đất ẩm ẩm ấy là được, kéo dây vào xài thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

nếu máy đục mà lọc nhiễu rồi , nốt mát ( đương nhiên)  mà vẫn bị thì do driver , cái này thường xảy ra với driver cũ , lâu năm rồi , thi thoảng có mấy bộ leadshine mới cũng bị

----------


## solero

> Á đù, con trở tiếp địa là cái quái gì thế @@, ông CKD nói là điện trở nối đất, đại khái là điểm mà bác nối cái dây xanh lá ( dây tiếp địa) vào có đủ điện trở đất hay chưa (vụ này căng) khó giải thích quá, bác nào chuyên môn phán hộ bác ấy xem


Tức là cầm "cọc" mà cắm vào chỗ khô thì trở lớn => ít hoặc không có tác dụng
Còn cầm "cọc" mà cắm vào chỗ ẩm ướt thì trở nhỏ (nhỏ hơn 4 Ohm) là ngon.

----------


## khangscc

Nói chung là chổ nào "ướt" là chọc ngon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Mà cọc của mấy ông còn xài được hem đóa?

----------


## saudau

> Mà cọc của mấy ông còn xài được hem đóa?


Còn phải xem xài chổ nào đã cha. xài tầm bậy chắc chớt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NXNDL

Chả là máy em khi bật spindle thì bị nhiễu,nó báo lỗi công tắc hành trình trục Z hoặc trục y. Máy em xài mach3 usb v2, biến tần ls ic5 2.2kw. Các bác ai biết vấn đề này tư vấn giúp em với ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Chả là máy em khi bật spindle thì bị nhiễu,nó báo lỗi công tắc hành trình trục Z hoặc trục y. Máy em xài mach3 usb v2, biến tần ls ic5 2.2kw. Các bác ai biết vấn đề này tư vấn giúp em với ạ.


Nếu nhiễu vào limit thì bạn tắt limit đi là xong. Vì rất khó giải quyết với tủ điện đơn giản  :Big Grin: 
Cách thử là nối đất biến tần, nối đất khung máy, nối đất tất cả thiết bị kể cả các driver nếu được.

Hy vọng sau khi nối đất thì kết quả sẽ khã quan hơn.

----------

